# Yahoo will Geschäftsbedingungen ändern



## Schnee (7 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute per mail erfahren, dass yahoo für die Nutzung meines kostenlosen yahoo mail Diensts die Geschäftsbedingungen demnächst ändern will. 

Da heißt es u.a.:"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gleichzeitig  entfallen die Besonderen Geschäftsbedingungen für den kostenlosen Dienst Yahoo!  Mail."
und "[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die neuen AGB und - sofern Sie für Yahoo! Mail Plus registriert sind - die neuen BesGB Mail Plus gelten als von Ihnen angenommen, wenn Sie nicht bis zum 08.04.2010 (einschließlich) Widerspruch einlegen. Im Falle eines Widerspruches gelten die bisherigen vertraglichen Regelungen fort."

[/FONT]Ich habe 
daraufhin versucht, die neuen Allg. Geschäftsbedingungen zu lesen und zu verstehen.:-?
Der Text ist sooo lang und so schwer verständlich, dass mir unklar ist, ob ich demnächst bezahlen muss oder nicht.
Ich habe lediglich verstanden, dass yahoo sich vorbehält  Dienste die bis jetzt kostenlos waren in kostenpflichtige umändern zu dürfen. 
Und wozu ein Widerspruch bei einem kostenlosen Dienst?

Hat jemand von euch auch ein yahoo account und versteht, was die vorhaben?

Viele Grüße

Schnee


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2010)

*AW: Yahoo will Geschäftsbedingungen ändern*



Schnee schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch ein yahoo account


ja


> und versteht, was die vorhaben?


Nein


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2010)

*AW: Yahoo will Geschäftsbedingungen ändern*

Habs zwar nicht gelesen aber dass Yahoo!-Freemeil kostenpflichtige wird, daran glaube ich nicht! Wie auch, wie soll das gehen? Die meisten Leute sind dort ohnehin mit unrichtigen Daten angemeldet. 
Du schreibst selbst:





> > [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - sofern Sie für *Yahoo! Mail Plus* registriert sind - [/FONT]


...und Yahoo! Mail Plus ist heute auch schon kostenpflichtig.


----------

